# my white tt



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

I’m Antonio and i’m a 33 years old. i work and live near milan, italy.
this is my ibis audi TT Tdi-R 2008
The car has a completely customized exhaust system and more, audi rings and front grill in matt black as the rims, a full remapped ecu made to pull out almost 230 hp and 480 nm.

Weitec coilovers has just been installed

work in progress


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Great looking car which proves one more time that 19"s are the best spread between performance and look :thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

X212 said:


> Great looking car which* proves one more time that 19"s are the best spread between performance and look* :thumbup:


Yup most definitely.... great looking car OP:thumbup:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

That top photo is very nice...


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful pics! Car looks great!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

That's a pretty car, and I bet it's fun to drive with that engine tune.

If I may ask, who is the tune from?

-Tim


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Antonio?:screwy:


Great pics and awesome car!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Flush:thumbup:


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

Very Pretty! Black rim under White car.

BTW, where did you get those black rings?


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

black ring are home made 


one new photo


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

that last shot is just wow:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> that last shot is just wow:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I second that. Exceptional... could you explain just how you managed that?


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

hello tim, the sound is very low, very full. live is really nice to that of all who heard him. the video does not do much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVsVToVZpBE


the last photo is a rig shot like this


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

news wheels! MTM Bimoto 19x9.5j et 40 on continental sport contact 3


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I like :thumbup:


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

whit 1.2 spacer on rear


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Next Audi is Ibis White most definitely:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

new coilover arrive











stance will incoming

first step down!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Love the car....can I ask the size and offset of the black wheels?


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you SKNKWRX

the black rs4 are 19x9x52 :thumbup:


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

too bad we cant have euro lights. awesome whip. 

do you still have the old rs4 style wheels?


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

janjan said:


> too bad we cant have euro lights. awesome whip.
> 
> do you still have the old rs4 style wheels?


I'm sorry. I have sold to the person from whom I bought the mtm


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

that's low


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

new setup, i wait for a stretch tyres


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

>


I like that front end treatment :laugh:


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

TT412GO said:


> I like that front end treatment :laugh:


heheh great TT412GO!!!! 

i like your color!!!!


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

nice tt

great pictures :thumbup:

your comn to the TT w'see meet and greet,not?

:laugh:


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

rear 









front


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

very clean... whole car?


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

i have only this now :facepalm:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

looks sick regardless


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

last shot


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Looking hawt:thumbup: When I do get my TT RS, it will be either the Ibis White or Suzuka Gray for sure!


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

i return today from worthersee 2011 (austria) 

a little composition of photo


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

holy crap thats low.. and super sick!! love it bro..


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

looks tits, but I think you have a few mm's of space to come down


----------



## iAnto (Feb 7, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> looks tits, but I think you have a few mm's of space to come down


 I still have some mm at the front. I hope to resolve short


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

sick


----------

